# Tailgate smoke - ABT's and Pork Shots



## tigersmoke (Oct 2, 2012)

A few weeks ago for the first big home game I fired the new mini wsm up and made some ABT's stuffed with cream cheese and my local butchers good smoked andouille and some pork shots from the same andouille. Everyone loved it! My wife also made some killer jambalaya, unfortunately didnt get any picks of it.

The next tailgate smoke will be some PP.  Thanks for checkin it out














017.JPG



__ tigersmoke
__ Oct 2, 2012



















019.JPG



__ tigersmoke
__ Oct 2, 2012


















020.JPG



__ tigersmoke
__ Oct 2, 2012


















023.JPG



__ tigersmoke
__ Oct 2, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like they came out good.

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2012)

Those look pretty good! Bet they were tasty too.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

